# Finally! A Snow Storm!



## snowguy27 (Dec 23, 2011)

Well, St Charles finally got a decent storm! We've had freezing rain, sleet, and then finally snow. It started around 9am this morning and is supposed to last until late tonight or early tomorrow. I took some pictures and will get more when we clear all the snow from our accounts. As of right now, we have about 3-4 inches of snow. Have a good one!


----------

